# Office XP On Vista??



## 8fishy (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
I was wondering if you can install Office XP on Vista or not?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yep. Even Office2000 works just fine.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've read some mixed things about it. It appears possible.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Totally possible. Been running it for a while now with no problems at all. Again, even Windows2000 works just fine and that's an even earlier version. Of course Office2003 and 2007 work as well.


----------



## 8fishy (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Some people have found issues with Office 2000 on Vista. Office 2002 (XP) and up should not have any issues though. Microsoft is no longer supporting Office 2000 or prior.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you give details. The only thing I heard of was if you used the personal address book rather than the default of using contacts.

Again, only mentioned Office2000 in respect to the fact that it is an earlier version than the one in question and even it worked.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Mostly Outlook issues. There are many documented issues if you do a search. Honestly, besides the Outlook issues, I don't know of any others. I think Office 2000 is a great application which would probably suit most of the Office users out there; the later versions are (save a few additions/subtractions) 'prettier'. Microsoft claims Office 2000 and up is compatible with Windows Vista, but Office 2000 & 2002 (XP) are in Extended Support (no more service packs for them).. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932087. Scott's Blog has a good article on it.. http://miniburb.wordpress.com/2007/03/07/outlook-2000-on-windows-vista/.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So no details. The only one I am aware of with Office2000 is if you use the personal address book in Outlook. The easy fix is to just not use it but use the default contacts.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

No, no details. I didn't feel the need as they are available on a simple search. There have been reported issues with creating new objects items, passwords, install burps, creating rules, etc. Just general hiccups.


----------



## jeffskent (Apr 2, 2007)

For what it's worth, the install is fine, but the program constantly re runs the "installing" dialogue over and over. I canceled the dialogue once and it locked the machine so bad I had to turn it off to regain control.

On a related matter, iTunes 7.1.5 still insists on "installing" each time I run it. It doesn't crash, but the video movies it displays pause every 10 seconds or so. Not so with regular movies or .wmv movies.

I pretty much gave up on Office xp for students and teachers edition.

Any comments or info would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You might want to run the setup as administrator


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Check this out regarding the reinstalling Office problem: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HA011185721033.aspx


----------



## neo314 (Jun 22, 2007)

I installed Office XP Standard on Vista Home Premium with UAC off.

I am getting the installer starting every time any of the office programs are opened, and in other places like exploring my computer/desktop.

I also get the stdole32.tlb is missing or damaged error on excel. I have tried uninstall and reinstall, the office cleanup tool, and what I've read here to no avail.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Piggycop (May 28, 2006)

I would assume that the media you are using to install it may be damaged (Always point fingers at hardware first) so if you have another copy of the disk you should try that, or try installing it on an XP machine just to be sure.


----------



## neo314 (Jun 22, 2007)

The same disk was used to originally install on XP. It seems to me it acts like it doesn't have permission to access or write a registry value or file and so it keeps reporting incomplete and tries again, but it doesn't seem to throwing any errors.


----------

